# how do it recertify nremt if not affiliated?



## nova7502 (Mar 18, 2013)

my NR-EMT is going to expire very soon.  how do i recertify since i don't have any EMT experience/am not affiliated/ and do not have any continuing education completed?



thanks


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't believe you can. I may be wrong but I don't think you can go inactive after initial certification.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 18, 2013)

you need complete all required continuing education by the end of this month (its still possible, check out www.distancecme.com for example) and have 6 months of agency affiliation as an EMT. Then your able to claim "inactive" 

If you do not have 6 months of EMT affiliation and this is your first re certification you can not apply for inactive status


----------



## Climb33 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am having the same problem.  I am not affiliated and have not worked as an EMT for 6 months during my initial certification period.  I just completed a 24 hour refresher and 48 hours of CEU, and now realize I cannot recertify.  Does that mean I am a WFR? It would be nice to keep some certification if possible.

If you are not NREMT certified does that mean I am no longer an EMT?

Any insight is helpful


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Mar 27, 2013)

The requirements for initial recert are:

1) Refresher (or equivalent)
2) 48 hours of CEs
3) CPR Certification
4a) Be actively working currently (doesn't matter how long as long as it's current)
OR
4b) Not actively working, but have worked for a total of 6 months sometime in the past 2 years.

To the OP, it looks like at this point you are out of options.  You will have to let it lapse and hope that you can reinstate once you find a job.  Even taking the exam won't do you any good right now because you don't meet the 6month working requirement.

To Climb33: You are an EMT until your state license expires.  Some states allow you to recertify using their, more lenient, standards, so the refresher might be enough.  I know that in Ohio, the refresher plus the additional Ohio requirements (Advanced Airway, and State Trauma Triage) is enough to recert and you have an additional year after your registry expires to complete that (since Ohio is on a 3 years cycle).  In Missouri, you just need 100 hours every 5 years so if you were there, you're still good for 3 more years!

A wilderness first responder (which is what I assume WFR stands for in your case) has nothing to do with the NREMT.  You retain that through whatever their standards are so yes, you keep that certification just like you keep CPR or anything else.  NREMT only manages the NREMT certification.


----------



## alexlikesbeer (Mar 28, 2013)

My national registry as well as my San Diego county card expired in March & April 2011, respectively. I had originally gotten both in 2009, but I didn't work as an EMT or did any CE's to keep things current. What I had to do become active again was to take a 24 hour refresher course at my community college as well as pass a skills competency test. Once I did that, I faxed the certificate for the refresher course as well as the form that proved I passed my 10 skills to the NREMT. Then after paying $70 dollars, I was able to take the exam again and I passed and I am once again active as an EMT as far as NREMT goes.  To get my SD county card and state emt card active again, I had to do another 24 hours of continuing education units for a total of 48 hours (24 coming from the refresher course).


----------



## Bearamedic (Mar 30, 2013)

im trying to figure it out as well, so far i have:

worked for 3.5 years as a paramedic, and recerted my national card once already
kept my state paramedic card
taken over 100 hours of continuing education this recert cycle
my employer shut down in november
completed a full 48 hour refresher course
maintained cpr certification
maintained acls certification
no criminal or medical no-no acts

but i am currently unaffiliated and im trying to request inactive status just until two weeks from now when i should start my next paramedic job.

and i cant figure out how to request inactive! the option is not showing up. i sat on the phone with the nremt for 9 hours 3 days in a row until they closed.


----------



## SkaMedic (Mar 31, 2013)

Bearamedic said:


> im trying to figure it out as well, so far i have:
> 
> worked for 3.5 years as a paramedic, and recerted my national card once already
> kept my state paramedic card
> ...



If you have all of your CE's, CPR and ACLS done before the expiration date, you can still renew your cert for up to 30 days after the expiration date. You just hav to pay a late fee. Hopefully by then you have a job and can get a signature.

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/rr_faq.asp#19


----------



## esperance (Jul 23, 2013)

*Recertifying for the never-affiliated*

I had a similar issue to the original poster. After I was initially certified, I never was successful in getting a job as an EMT. After two years, I decided it was really important to me to renew and keep trying.
Basically, you have treat it like your certification lapsed. My process:
1. Complete a refresher course (if it's been less than 2 years since your cert expired--otherwise, you will have to retake the entire EMT class)
2. Get a psychomotor exam--I was lucky in that I knew my old EMT instructor and she was able to arrange a free skills test (and even practice time!).
3. Make sure your CPR card is up to date (it'll delay your application otherwise)
4. Make an application to NREMT as an "initial applicant"--we're not recertifying! Your application will link you to a skills sign off sheet which your skills examiner will have to sign.
5. Fax/email a copy of: your refresher course completion cert., your skills sign-off sheet, and your CPR card to NREMT.
6. After a day or two, you'll get an authorization to test and can schedule an exam.

Hope that helps. I'm taking my exam on Thursday. Wish me luck!

Alex


----------



## barefoot94040 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Recert NREMT as active volunteer*

I've stayed 'current' through continuing education, but no employment as EMT. My hands-on pre-hospital experience has come as a volunteer on our Sheriff's SAR team. After completing California/county recert course, I learned that our active volunteer status meant our county Medical Director will sign for your NREMT recert since the SAR team kept good records of my involvement and the recert course documented skills competency. 
Maybe some documented volunteer time, plus CE, will satisfy NREMT requirements in your area.


----------



## iunekeiki (Nov 3, 2013)

alexlikesbeer said:


> My national registry as well as my San Diego county card expired in March & April 2011, respectively. I had originally gotten both in 2009, but I didn't work as an EMT or did any CE's to keep things current. What I had to do become active again was to take a 24 hour refresher course at my community college as well as pass a skills competency test. Once I did that, I faxed the certificate for the refresher course as well as the form that proved I passed my 10 skills to the NREMT. Then after paying $70 dollars, I was able to take the exam again and I passed and I am once again active as an EMT as far as NREMT goes.  To get my SD county card and state emt card active again, I had to do another 24 hours of continuing education units for a total of 48 hours (24 coming from the refresher course).


Finally the answer I was looking for, but let me double check.

I have a current CA EMT license.
Lapsed <1yr NREMT Cert.
I completed the 24 hr refresher course, (which is also the psychomotor skills test-passed)

I just applied for a new application to NREMT, inputting my Refresher course info (but they didnt ask for school's name just the completion date) How do they know where to check?

*Do I have to submit the refresher course completion info, and how? Fax?, before they approve me to take the Cognitive exam?*


----------



## Astadtler (Oct 12, 2019)

Does anyone have any knowledge in Minnesota? 
I have over 6 months of employment. 
Good resources for free CE or CE at all?

Thanks!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 12, 2019)

Distance cme isn't free but it is good.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 12, 2019)

6 year old revival.
Nice, but I’ve seen better!


----------



## Astadtler (Oct 12, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> 6 year old revival.
> Nice, but I’ve seen better!


What is 6 year old revival?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 13, 2019)

Astadtler said:


> What is 6 year old revival?


This thread.
The last post was Nov 2013, and the topic is NREMT, not Minnesota or state certification.


----------

